
Gravity assist - tocomment
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_assist
======
ColinWright
What most people don't realize is that you can perform a slingshot around a
Lagrange point. Stable Lagrange points act like objects, and you slingshot
around them. Unstable Lagrange points act like negative mass objects and you
slingshot "off" them.

Very cool. See also:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interplanetary_transport_networ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interplanetary_transport_network)

